# bag limits for squirrels and rabbits?



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone's bag limits are for the area's you hunt.?In southern ontario the bag limit is 5 squirrels per day and possession limit of 10 and for rabbits its daily limit is 6. :lol:


----------



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

Im from Holly Springs MS and im not sure what the rabbit limit is but the squirrel bag limit is 8 and possession is 16.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

As a personal limit I won't shoot more than 2 squirrels or rabbits a day. I always limited out last year and now there's hardly any squirrels where I hunted. Now I'm gonna give them a year or two to repopulate before I hunt that woods again. The "legal limit" is 7 squirrel and 10 rabbits per day. I wish they would drop it down to 5 squirrel and 7 rabbit, though, just for conservation reasons.


----------



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

Daily is 8 and possession is 16 where im from. Here, this is the "legal limit."


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Here in South Dakota the bag limit for squirrels is 5 per day, 15 in possession.

In Virginia where I grew up and Missouri where my parents are from the daily bag limit is 6.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Oh in VA and MO the limit is 6/day on rabbits. SD is 10/day.


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

how do ya get those pictures on the side of your captions.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ohio daily bag of 6


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Here in PA.

daily limit on squrriel is 6
in possesion is 12
daily limit on bunnies is 4
in possesion I think its 8 :beer:


----------

